
This Scientist Explains Why Israel's Iron Dome Is Overrated - srikar
http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2014/07/this-scientist-explains-why-israels-iron-dome-overrated/89132/
======
zarify
If the whole situation weren't so horrible, the fact that Color Red partnered
with Yo to push out rocket notifications would be comical.

